# can't change to virtual terminals after xorg upgrade

## SerfurJ

i used to be able to press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get out of X and to a virtual terminal.  since i upgraded xorg, it just does this: [11^

does it have something to do with /etc/X11/xkb/keycodes/xfree86?

----------

## polle

I had same problem to after upgrading to xorg-6.8.0-r2, seems to be a bug in xbcomp, try this command:

md5sum /usr/X11R6/bin/xkbcomp /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/xkbcomp 

the result has to be the same, if not that's your problem, to solve it:

cp /usr/X11R6/bin/xkbcomp  /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/xkbcomp

----------

## SerfurJ

that worked!  thanks.

----------

## piffle

Hey I have also had this frustrating problem!

That solution only half-worked tho. Now at least ctrl-alt-bs will kill X, but I still can't to any terminals.  Any other suggestions of things to check?

----------

## SerfurJ

i wish i didn't have to do this after every update.  maybe i should submit a bug?

----------

## ydleiF

I'm currently having the same problem, with 6.8.1.901, as I just posted here:

```
http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=273841
```

I checked the md5sum of those files, and for me they match:

```
md5sum /usr/X11R6/bin/xkbcomp /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/xkbcomp

3a32684e10be647ee578953d720ca1c1  /usr/X11R6/bin/xkbcomp

3a32684e10be647ee578953d720ca1c1  /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/xkbcomp

```

However I stil have the issue.

----------

## SerfurJ

fire-eyes,

did you overwrite the new file with the old (original) file?  did you restart X?

----------

## g4c9z

I'm still having this problem and am having to:

cp /usr/X11R6/bin/xkbcomp /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/xkbcomp

after upgrading.  However, this time I didn't upgrade X.org.  I did do baselayout and some other things.  I'd like to report a bug report but I don't know where the bug is or who to report it to.  X.org?  Gentoo?  Something else?

----------

